# Almost new..



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi - I've been registered here for well over 6 months now, posted, read, read, posted but mostly read! The information has been invaluable. I'm now on stage 3 of ttc and am heading abroad... mostly due to funding and partly down to experience.

I'm just waiting for AF   so I can start my next cycle - I'm having an IVF in Reprofit, hopefully end Sept/beginning Oct. I imagine a few of you may be there around the same time so when I have my dates a bit more firmed up it would be great to know if you are.  I was there in April for an IUI which I wasn't that hopeful about, it was more to go and see the clinic. Certainly the IUI was BFN but it's really helped me feel very calm    about going there for IVF and then, should it be necessary, DE. 

Anyway, best wishes to everyone.
Anne x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck at reprofit Anne - hope all goes well  

katiex


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome and Good Luck Anne xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome Anne and all the best for your Reprofit cycle

Will be there myself in November if this FET is not successful....

Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Anne,
Welcome to the single girlies board. I am not at Reprofit yet (  for this FET) but will be if this round doesn't work, probably November. As Rose said, Felix is due there in a month so may well tie up with you, why don't you contact her? Good luck with it all.


Muddylane


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Anne & welcome to the thread.
Am waiting for AF but I should be out in Brno end Sept/early Oct for donor FET....as one of the girls has already said, Felix will probably be there too.  Keep us posted about dates & hopefully we can coincide.

Are you aware we have a singles girls meet up on 13th Sept in Stratford upon Avon?  Checkout the thread on here - it definitely helps to talk 'face to face'.

Good luck
Dottie


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Anne, just wanted to welcome you and wish you luck for your trip to Reprofit

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Anne

I am new too - and almost certainly going to opt for Reprofit. Waiting to hear about appointment etc, but if I am going to be there same time, will be in touch!

Best wishes
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Anne,

Welcome from me too.

Take care x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Anne....big welcome from me too ! I am another one that will be heading out to Reprofit if my FET at LWC is not successful (FET in about a month so Reprofit wouldnt be until Dec) . At this rate I reckon we can charter a plane!!! 
...Dinky xx


----------



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind messages, I like the idea of charting a plane over to Brno!!   We could have a FF logo on the side....

No sign of AF which is due tomorrow so it may throw my plans a bit with leave from work etc..... still, a minor thing in the general scheme! 

Best wishes to all of you, especially those of you with treatments due /current   

Anne x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome to the new girls on the thread
L x


----------

